# Makita Purchase



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey folks , just bought a used Makita 3612 3HP plunge router for a $100 Canadian. I has maybe 3 hours on it if that. I works fantastic and was wondering if anyone else with one can give me any feedback on it. Has it been a reliable unit etc. For a $100.00 I couldn't go wrong. This one will remain above the table, I am still looking for another to mount in my router station. My old Craftsman is just worn out.

Collin


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good catch with that one!!:sold::sold::happy:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Collin,

Let me say, congrats on a fine purchase and a good deal.  

There are a few here that own atleast one. I'm a proud owner of 2 Makita's 3612C's. I've had them for a good several yrs now, still going strong. For hand held work, they're great. Can get heavy over time. I'm not bashing my 2 craftsmen but, just prefer my Mak's over them. (Of course, I'm also a huge fan of Makita).:dance3:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As Ken said, The Makita 3612 can, in my humble opinion, only be bettered by the 3612C which has soft start and variable speed, A great buy, but I'm sure that deep down you knew that!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Colin... just an idea to consider. Harry indicates that router doesn't have soft start nor variable speed. They don't make many like that any more and its precisely what many here seek in order to use a remote speed control for mounting a router in their router table. Every remote speed control I'm aware of doesn't work with soft start. I know you plan this for handheld use but be aware its a great candidate for table use, if you want a plunge mounted router in your table.



collinstuart said:


> This one will remain above the table, I am still looking for another to mount in my router station. Collin


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree with JIm (don't I nearly always) use it in the table with an external speed control.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Alaska's North Slope: One of the few places in the U.S. where when two people casually talk about the temperature getting "down to 40", both know that means -40F! Brrrrr..."

Am I to assume that population growth is close to zero!


----------



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

Now why did you guys have to mention that, ooooohhhh yeah it would be a great one under the table for sure. I love the idea of an external speed control mounted to the table for convenience sake. Right on about the soft start, which this one does not have. It is becoming harder to find one without. Well , I'm on the fence now. Great suggestion folks.
Collin


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Harry.. Surely you jest! When someone's cold, what better way to warm up than in bed, as the ancient people did... sharing body heat... and then the temperature goes up...

Why else would you imagine a disproportionate percentage of Alaskans are born in September through November! 




harrysin said:


> "Alaska's North Slope: One of the few places in the U.S. where when two people casually talk about the temperature getting "down to 40", both know that means -40F! Brrrrr..."
> 
> Am I to assume that population growth is close to zero!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ah, what a great forum, I learn something new every day.


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

collinstuart said:


> Hey folks , just bought a used Makita 3612 3HP plunge router for a $100 Canadian. I am still looking for another to mount in my router station.
> Collin


Why not the King: Power Tools, Woodworking and Metalworking Machines by King Canada

On sale across Canada now for $99.99 I believe.

It will look VERY familiar too . . . red instead of blue though.:yes4:


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

I ordered a 3612c 3 years ago and ended up returning it directly because it had no trigger lock, and it would have been worthless under a table. I'm not sure if it was an issue only with European models. I own two other Makita routers and both have served me well.


----------

